# New to me Dale Dye & Robertson Fatal Styk



## RickD (Oct 2, 2009)

Got these in a trade with Steve Berger and a finer man you wont meet..Dale Dye"  Trails End " Stripped ebony riser with yew limbs 54#@28" 62"..The bow is a pure joy to shoot.


















Second bow is another recurve and its a Robertson Fatal Styk 60" 52#@28"..Cocobolo and osage riser with juniper limb veneers and bamboo cores in the limbs..Super nice shooting bow fast..


----------



## Nugefan (Oct 2, 2009)

The are Beeee U ti ful ......


----------



## Jake Allen (Oct 2, 2009)

Very nice. Both are handsome shooting sticks.
I really like the Yew limbs.
Congratulations!


----------



## Apex Predator (Oct 2, 2009)

Wow!  Those are two fine bows.  My weight too!


----------



## Elbow (Oct 2, 2009)

They are both so beautiful! Enjoy shooting with them! 
El


----------



## Silver Mallard (Oct 2, 2009)

Two fine bows for sure!!!!!!


----------



## redneckacorn (Oct 2, 2009)

That Robertson looks like it could be my next bow.


----------

